# 5 loại dầu tẩy trang giá phải chăng được các tín đồ làm đẹp ưu ái



## nusy (2/6/18)

Sử dụng dầu tẩy trang là phương pháp hiệu quả để lấy đi lớp trang điểm, bụi bẩn hàng ngày.

Hiện nay, các sản phẩm tẩy trang được bán khá nhiều trên thị trường, đặc biệt là dầu tẩy trang. Ưu điểm của loại tẩy trang này là làm sạch sâu da nhưng không làm da khô căng, khó chịu. Ngược lại, làn da sẽ trở nên mềm mịn và thư giãn vì được massage. Ngoài ra, bước nhũ hoá rất quan trọng và cần thực hiện đúng cách. Nếu thời gian nhũ hoá không đủ, làn da sẽ bị nổi mụn và mẩn đỏ. Bên cạnh đó, việc massage da mặt quá lâu có thể khiến lớp dầu đọng lại trên da gây bí tắc lỗ chân lông, một nguyên nhân phổ biến gây ra mụn. Sau bước tẩy trang này, bạn nên làm sạch da một lần nữa bằng sữa rửa mặt để đảm bảo rằng dầu không còn ở trên da.

Hôm nay, chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến bạn một số sản phẩm dầu tẩy trang giá bình dân nhưng vẫn có chất lượng tốt.

*1. KOSÉ DEEP CLEANSING OIL*
Điều đầu tiên bạn cảm nhận chính là thiết kế chai vàng rất chắc tay. Kết cấu của Kosé Deep Cleansing Oil khá lỏng, khi sử dụng bạn chỉ cần nhấn một lần là đủ. 

Thành phần có chứa dầu cám gạo, dầu cam, dầu khoáng… Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm chỉ phù hợp với những cô nàng lối trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, không sử dụng quá nhiều son phấn.



​
*2. DHC DEEP CLEANSING OIL*
Nếu bạn là người có làn da nhạy cảm thì nên thử ngay dầu tẩy trang DHC Deep Cleansing Oil. Đây cũng là sản phẩm làm sạch da được yêu thích nhất tại Nhật Bản. Thành phần có chứa dầu olive và vitamin E, giúp da luôn trong tình trạng được cấp ẩm và mềm lại. Đồng thời, sau khi sử dụng, sản phẩm không gây nhờn rít, khó chịu.



​
*3. SIMPLE SENSITIVE SKIN EXPERTS HYDRATING CLEANSING OIL*
Từ lâu, Simple đã nổi tiếng với các sản phẩm lành tính, dịu nhẹ và sự lựa chọn yêu thích của các cô nàng có làn da nhạy cảm. Vì thế, nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm tẩy trang an toàn thì nên tìm hiểu về Simple Sensitive Skin Experts Hydrating Cleansing Oil. Thành phần chính của dầu tẩy trang này là dầu hạt nho, vitamin E và A nên thích hợp với mọi làn da.



​
*4. BURT’S BEES FACIAL CLEANSING OIL*
Burt’s Bees là sản phẩm tẩy trang của phương Tây bạn nên một lần thử qua. Trong bảng thành phần, dầu tẩy trang này có chứa dầu argan và dầu dừa, hai loại dầu đã quá nổi tiếng trong giới làm đẹp vì tính hiệu quả. Khi sử dụng, làn da sẽ được làm sạch sâu, trở nên mịn màng như lục. Đặc biệt, những lớp trang điểm dày cộm cũng phải “chào thua” sản phẩm này.



​
*5. NEUTROGENA ULTRA LIGHT CLEANSING OIL*
Dù là thương hiệu bình dân nhưng Neutrogena vẫn có những sản phẩm chất lượng xứng đáng được đầu tư. Trong đó, ta phải kể đến Neutrogena Ultra Light Cleansing Oil. Với loại dầu tẩy trang này, lớp bụi bẩn sẽ được cuốn trôi đi một cách nhẹ nhàng. Ngoài ra, sau khi sử dụng, làn da sẽ trở nên mềm mại, mịn màng.



​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

